# Composer Skill Swap



## JoeWatkin (May 6, 2021)

Fellow Composers!

I'm not sure where to suggest this, or if it's already been suggested; but it occurred to me that it would be amazing to start a composers version of 'Skill Swap' or 'Skill Harbour'. Where people can offer their 1:1 time in exchange for tuition on a different skill set. Obviously with a focus on composition / music, things like guitar, piano, counterpoint, harmony, mixing etc. This would be a great way for us to support each other and build a network that mutually benefits the collective - I for one have spent far too much on learning and could very easily pass some knowledge on.
I guess it could just be a section of this forum where people can post their NEEDS and available SKILLS? And follow up with a 1:1 zoom call. It would obviously need to state beginner / intermediate / advanced.

What are your thoughts..?


----------



## mikeh-375 (May 6, 2021)

...it's a nice idea.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 6, 2021)

yeah that would be a great idea

I know I personally could talk about melody and harmony for literal hours - but would love orchestration tutoring


----------

